# >.> helpable?



## bassmasta (Aug 26, 2007)

well, i have been having some issues.  mainly.. this http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=38317

i need to get that thing working in two days time, at the most, because it is essential for my work.  i could do without it, but i do so much paperwork that i have to take aspirin before i start working if i use a pen.  my idea was that people in this section of the forums may not check the others very often, yet you guys would probably be the most experienced w/ getting an os to work.  if i can get windows to work, i will still be dual-booting linux, but i cant start if...well, i cant start.


----------



## Polaris573 (Aug 26, 2007)

Please do not create more than one thread for the same problem.  It tends to make it harder for people to help you because you will get duplicate answers and people don't know which thread is the primary one for the problem.  Also, someone may want to comment on a post in one of the two threads, when the majority of their posts are in the alternate thread.  It just creates a mess.


----------

